# SNOW photos!



## peachick (Jan 27, 2011)

The east coast got dumped on last night
Who else took photos??  Lets see em.

Elvira loved that the snow weighed the pine branches down where she could reach them!!




DSC_0150 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0129 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0135 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 27, 2011)

We're in MD too, on the Eastern Shore!  We got about 7 inches last night.  How much did you get?  DId you have thunder snow?  We did, freaked me out!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 27, 2011)

Virginia in the valley, 7". Beautiful out there.


----------



## peachick (Jan 27, 2011)

Probably about the same.  Id guess about 7 inches.
I can live with it.... as long as we dont get 7 foot like last year!


----------



## WV_RoyalWhite (Jan 27, 2011)

West Virginia, Allegheny Mountains, across the mountain from Winchester and we got about 9"


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nothing last night, 1-2 inches tonight.  I had to comment though.  
Peachick-everytime I see your goats I wish I could justify getting some.  They are so beautiful!   I am jealous.  

Do they require a lot of grooming?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 27, 2011)

I got 14 inches plus the other foot or two of snow already on the ground!!!!!!


----------



## peachick (Jan 27, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Nothing last night, 1-2 inches tonight.  I had to comment though.
> Peachick-everytime I see your goats I wish I could justify getting some.  They are so beautiful!   I am jealous.
> 
> Do they require a lot of grooming?


Thank you.  I am smitten with them myself  
No grooming so far.  Just hoof trimming.
I have pulled burrs out of some coats before they became a mat.  But other than that it is a surprsingly low maintance coat.


----------



## miron28 (Jan 27, 2011)

WHAT THE! you mean to tell me your goats go out in the snow? what the! i cant even get mine to go out in the snow not even for a treat.


----------



## peachick (Jan 27, 2011)

hahah...  well  they grew a nice thick undercoat befor winter,  I think they are pretty comfortable....  especially since they have a heat lamp in the barn and I never see anyone use it.


----------



## goat lady (Jan 27, 2011)

We don't get snow in Florida, but I love seeing the snow pictures.   My goats won't go out in the rain. They are like my yorkies I guess. They don't want to get their feet wet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 27, 2011)

I had to lock mine in the barn last night to keep them in, otherwise  most of them would just stand out in it, even though it was a low of 20 for the night.  They were like children running around this morning when I finally let them out. The entire herd rushed out the door and started exploring the new exciting barn yard.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> I got 14 inches plus the other foot or two of snow already on the ground!!!!!!


We got the same. My husband is still on the roof shovelling. 

Nope, that's not a large frosted cupcake. That's our barn:







The garden shed/hay storage:


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 27, 2011)

What breeds of goats do you have, Henrietta23?


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jan 27, 2011)

A Nubian doe and two Oberhasli Saanen crosses, a doe and a wether.


----------



## Natermotor (Jan 27, 2011)

I live in Cecil County(MD), and I got about 18 inches.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 28, 2011)

Hen - you should see the pictures I took yesterday.  It truly was amazing...I just can't believe the amount of snow we have.  The mound in the front yard from plowing the driveway is almost higher than the house!

7"....pffffft 

Try 16".


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jan 28, 2011)

Luckily our driveway isn't that long or we would too. I caught the golden jumping off the deck last night. The snow is piled up to the rails. He landed all of a foot down. He's having fun anyway!


----------



## peachick (Jan 29, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Nothing last night, 1-2 inches tonight.  I had to comment though.
> Peachick-everytime I see your goats I wish I could justify getting some.  They are so beautiful!   I am jealous.
> 
> Do they require a lot of grooming?


Jodie,  I just posted a new thread about some silky goats for sale in PA.... it is  the person  i bought my last  2 adult does from.


----------

